# swollen parts of muzzle



## BUZZ_PLUS (Feb 8, 2010)

Leo my 3 years old male golden retriever has two swollen parts in his muzzle at the start of his muzzle not from the nose side but from the face side and in the upper jaw both spots are identical of a half inch diameter and they are symmetrical around his muzzle left side and right side.
Yesterday this swelling caught my attention and today I found him coughing as if there is a hair ball in his throat, when he starts gasping he coughs.

is there a relation between coughing and this swollen parts ??

Vets are unavailable today and tomorrow cause its a national holiday in my country.

I attached a photo for the place of the swelling.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Have you checked the inside of his mouth?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor dog*

Have you checked the inside of his mouth?
Are there any sores, or is anything caught in his throat. 
Could he have been bit by anything?
Is he eating and drinking?
Is there an emergency vet open for the holiday.
You can reply on Golden Ret. Forum.
Hoping he is better!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Allergic reaction? Maybe you could phone emergency vet.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Are these the whisker-spots on his face? Or completely different spots altogether?


----------



## BUZZ_PLUS (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok people I went to the vet and he told me what happened Leo ate something that cut his throat so he had something like an infection or a soar throat which cause an infection to he lymph glands in his muzzle where I showed you and the infection fluids went through his throat to his lungs and that's why he was coughing trying to get it out.
Now he's fine with some antibiotics and good covering at night. )


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad you found out what the problem was.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my God, I am glad Leo is ok now. Best wishes for speedy recovery.


----------

